# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > HORMONE REPLACEMENT FOR *WOMEN* >  My wife is LOW

## 3xwinner

My wife is 40. She is showing signs of lot t in women... She went to the Dr got her testosterone checked and it came back at 11... the range the Dr used is 6-45 as normal range but on slot of sites 15-70 is the normal range ? She feels like shit.. low iron low red blood cell the beginning stages of osteoporosis low libido tired lethargic no energy and gain belly fat... she's 5'4 135lbs .. the Dr dose not want to give her anything
So the question is how many ml a week should she take to get up around 50? I don't want her to grow a dick.. just feel better

----------


## Dannyboy51577

> My wife is 40. She is showing signs of lot t in women... She went to the Dr got her testosterone checked and it came back at 11... the range the Dr used is 6-45 as normal range but on slot of sites 15-70 is the normal range ? She feels like shit.. low iron low red blood cell the beginning stages of osteoporosis low libido tired lethargic no energy and gain belly fat... she's 5'4 135lbs .. the Dr dose not want to give her anything
> So the question is how many ml a week should she take to get up around 50? I don't want her to grow a dick.. just feel better


This can be tricky. We found out recently my wife was in similar situation. We are currently going back and forth with doc and insurance for them to cover. But she is not having it and decided she was gonna take it into her own hands until it gets figured out. Now mind you, her doc is aware and will keep an eye on her bloods which is key. And her primary concern was body composition and lethargy. 
So she had me start her on my test prop- i began at 8mg - 3 times per wk. Now she is going to drop the test and give anavar a try in a couple wks but wanted to run test for a while to see how it worked for her. She has been on about 6 wks give or take and has seen positive changes from about wk 2 on. 
Its not overnight just like we arent but she has seen energy and sleep improvements little by little, is just starting to see a slight improvement in body composition, and i cant even keep up with her libido since aboit wk 3 amd im on cycle. Its ridiculous. But we keep very close eye on the usual tell tale signs of high test in women until she gets her bloods pulled next. Its always best especially for women to do it under doctor supervision but not always easy. Alot of docs dont want to address hormonal issues in women with any sort of hrt, alot dont even realize there are options. If you do decide to go on your own, dont get crazy. Start super low and see how it works for her and any sign of an issie discontinue immediatley

----------


## aznkcco

3xwinner....I'm in the same boat. My T was 16..a little higher than hers. I went over alternatives w/ my endo. We discussed gel and pellets. I floated the idea of 3mg prop EOD. He didn't bite on administering but he did say that that if I wanted to self adminster he would advise on blood work results . @Dannyboy can I asked why your wife stopped Prop? I know girls that started as low as 3mg EOD and saw great results long term.

----------


## Dannyboy51577

> 3xwinner....I'm in the same boat. My T was 16..a little higher than hers. I went over alternatives w/ my endo. We discussed gel and pellets. I floated the idea of 3mg prop EOD. He didn't bite on administering but he did say that that if I wanted to self adminster he would advise on blood work results . @Dannyboy can I asked why your wife stopped Prop? I know girls that started as low as 3mg EOD and saw great results long term.


She hasnt stopped yet. But she wants to see how anavar will work for her and im not to sure i want her running test and anavar at the same time. It may turn out that way, but im gonna play it safe and let her try the anavar for a few wks, see how she feels and how it works for her, then we can slowly add the prop back in. 

We spent alot of time and money going to different docs, and i will say i feel real sorry for women in need of any sort of hormone therapy. Not many docs at all have a clue, and most of the ones that have any idea are too scared or unsure on how to treat a woman. Finally got a doc that is up to speed, but now fighting with insurance company over coverages. And neither one of us are very patient, so she knew that i have enough knowledge to keep an eye on her and her doc is aware of situation and runs her bloods for her. So it has worked out really well so far. And truthfully, it costs pennies for her to i take that small of an amount of my prop

----------


## Dannyboy51577

> 3xwinner....I'm in the same boat. My T was 16..a little higher than hers. I went over alternatives w/ my endo. We discussed gel and pellets. I floated the idea of 3mg prop EOD. He didn't bite on administering but he did say that that if I wanted to self adminster he would advise on blood work results . @Dannyboy can I asked why your wife stopped Prop? I know girls that started as low as 3mg EOD and saw great results long term.


She hasnt stopped yet. But she wants to see how anavar will work for her and im not to sure i want her running test and anavar at the same time. It may turn out that way, but im gonna play it safe and let her try the anavar for a few wks, see how she feels and how it works for her, then we can slowly add the prop back in. 

We spent alot of time and money going to different docs, and i will say i feel real sorry for women in need of any sort of hormone therapy. Not many docs at all have a clue, and most of the ones that have any idea are too scared or unsure on how to treat a woman. Finally got a doc that is up to speed, but now fighting with insurance company over coverages. And neither one of us are very patient, so she knew that i have enough knowledge to keep an eye on her and her doc is aware of situation and runs her bloods for her. So it has worked out really well so far. And truthfully, it costs pennies for her to i take that small of an amount of my prop

----------


## aznkcco

Makes sense. My last round of Var had to be stopped because of paralyzing back pumps. Im picking up some new pharma grade tomorrow. If it does the same thing I will probably do a trial run of microdosing 3mg EOD for 3 week and get more blood work. What kind of results did she see at 8mg 3x week?

----------


## Dannyboy51577

> Makes sense. My last round of Var had to be stopped because of paralyzing back pumps. Im picking up some new pharma grade tomorrow. If it does the same thing I will probably do a trial run of microdosing 3mg EOD for 3 week and get more blood work. What kind of results did she see at 8mg 3x week?


Yeah i saw your post on the var- i would think you will be good with the pharma, nothin else mixed in with it. 

The most noticeable differemces were sense of well being, less stressed, increase in energy, increase in libido. She has had some struggles in being able to lose weight in the last year or so, and the test kinda kick started that on a small scale. She was able to actually see some sort of result after a week at the gym, rather than be discouraged as if the work was for nothing. So in turn that kinda gets you in the groove a bit more, helps improve your attitude. Its a cycle. 

She got away from her normal diet for a few wks while i was out of commission and couldnt work oit with her and kinda got into shitty eating but still actually lost about 2 lbs. So she is excited to get back to it, and sooner or later switch and give the var a try and see how that works for her

----------

